# security/libgcrypt



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2010)

Another job for masochists...
As I red in /usr/ports/UPDATING I should run portmaster -r libgcrypt. I did and there were 50 to 70 ports (many of them KDE4 related). As usual it was not successful. For example openldap want firs uninstall and install again (it happened during night) and about ten others.
I spent more than two years with FreeBSD but my favorite Linux distro waiting that I came home.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2010)

My libgcrypt updates went fine. Just make sure you don't use/(re)install packages, because thy're expecting the old library.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't use kde "stuff", but `# portupgrade -fr libgcrypt\*` did fine & dandy here, including firefox & openoffice.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> My libgcrypt updates went fine. Just make sure you don't use/(re)install packages, because thy're expecting the old library.



I got an error:

```
Installing for openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/openldap24-sasl-client already installed
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of net/openldap24-sasl-client
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-sasl-client.
*** Error code 1
```
and if try to delete or uninstall:

```
pkg_delete openldap24-sasl-client-2.4.23
pkg_delete: no such package 'openldap24-sasl-client-2.4.23' installed
athena# cd /usr/ports/net/openldap24-sasl-client
```


----------



## vonProteus (Jan 18, 2011)

Same problem with openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23 (net/openldap24-sasl-client). I can't install ipsec-tools because of ldap.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 18, 2011)

May be openldap24-sasl-client is installed with other name, try this:

```
pkg_info | grep openldap24 | grep client
```
Then uninstall what you see is openldap24-sasl-client, if that does not work to you, try also to fix package database like so:

```
pkgdb -F -U
```
Then install openldap24-sasl-client.


----------



## vonProteus (Jan 19, 2011)

no

```
alucard# pkg_info | grep openldap24 | grep client
alucard#
```


----------



## SIFE (Jan 19, 2011)

Where about this:

```
pkgdb -F -U
cd /usr/ports/net/openldap24-sasl-client && make install clean
```


----------



## vonProteus (Jan 19, 2011)

```
alucard# pkgdb -F -U
pkgdb: Command not found.
alucard# whereis pkgdb
pkgdb:
alucard#
```
I don't have pkgdb and I don't know how to get it.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 19, 2011)

It come as part from ports-mgmt/portupgrade.


----------

